# Favorite recordings of Dvorak's String Quartet in a, Op.16?



## HistoryJoe (Mar 12, 2019)

I've just recently started listening to his earlier string quartets and think the a-minor Op.16 has great potential but just needs a really strong recording. Anybody have one they recommend above all others? Not looking for a cycle or anything, but just a thoughtful performance of Op.16

Thanks in advance


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

There is a recording on Naxos,but other wise I think you would to would have to buy one of the complete sets of all the quartets.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I have both the Panocha and Prague complete sets. Both have what seem perfectly decent performances of this earlier work.

But it's not really an immature piece in any way. True, his later Quartets are way better, but this one comes from just before his 5th Symphony, by which time he was a master of the symphonic form. True too, it has its weaker moments, but it's a very good piece by a stupendous composer.

There's an excellent recording by the Chilingirian Quartet on Chandos, coupled with the lovely Cypresses. Your "thoughtful" put me in mind of them as a quartet, in the best possible way!


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I have the Stamitz and Prague sets but the one I always return to is the Panocha set. I haven't heard the Chilingirian recording but it would have to be special to beat the Panochas.


----------



## PeterF (Apr 17, 2014)

I share the opinions already stated that the version by the Panocha Quartet is the one to hear.


----------



## HistoryJoe (Mar 12, 2019)

Thank you so much for the suggestions. The Prague is nicely done but I really like the Chilingirian Quartet's version. Just what I was looking for! I have the Panocha on my future purchase list.

Before I got the Stamitz cycle the only quartet of his I had spent much time with was Op.96, so it was great to hear all of this other chamber work of Dvorak. Thanks again


----------

